# Raised & Fielded Panel on Drawer Front - It's Just Not Right



## GK1 (7 Jan 2019)

Here's a cabinet I made recently. It's an oak frame with ash panels and top. My wife says it's too blonde so I've agreed to make another one, that's another story and another post.

But, she says the drawer front is wrong. Apparently it should have the same panel style as the doors and the sides. I say that's not the way to make a drawer front (I think) but I can see the argument that it does look a bit plain.

I don't think I can bring myself to profile the drawer front when there's no cabinet making reason to do it. Or should I forget about being a purist and just do it ?


----------



## katellwood (7 Jan 2019)

SWMBO


----------



## custard (7 Jan 2019)

You're both right. 

You'll often see both drawer fronts and doors fielded and panelled, and yes it does help unify the piece. However, when that's done the drawers fronts would have been designed from the outset to be much taller. If you put an F&P drawer front on that it'd look a bit daft as you'd have a long skinny panel the same width as the rails!


----------



## MikeG. (7 Jan 2019)

I think a cock bead is your answer.


----------



## Woody2Shoes (8 Jan 2019)

I think that as far as the "too blonde" comment - it will definitely mellow a few shades darker after a few months in sunlight. I like the design as it is, but hey, I'm not your Mrs.! Cheers, W2S


----------



## AndyT (8 Jan 2019)

I think a raised and fielded door front would look odd. (I'm sorry to say it, but I think the little upper panel on the side proves this.)

Of course, it's much easier to say this after someone else has put the work in and made a nice tidy job of it!

One option, which just might be possible, would be to reverse the doors to show flat panels, but that might mess up the hinges and presumably you selected the nicest sides to go on the outside.

So I agree with Mike. Cock beading around the drawer would dress it up a bit. It also has the advantage of not spoiling or wasting any of your work so far.


----------



## dzj (8 Jan 2019)

Yeah, raised panel drawer fronts don't really work.
Often times on kitchens, people use mouldings on doors and drawers to create some kind of 
leitmotif, like in this picture:

https://i.pinimg.com/originals/af/4e/e4 ... 01abea.jpg

Not sure how it would work on your raised panel doors, though.
Maybe a different set of handles might liven things up a bit?


----------



## Tasky (8 Jan 2019)

To be fair, I feel the drawer front should match the bits you've done at the top of the sides, there. 
You _could_, I suppose, rebate the edges of the drawer front face to match, with the handles remaining in place as the rectangle would be directly beneath, framing them...


----------



## Peterm1000 (8 Jan 2019)

I think your wife might be complaining a bit much ( :shock: :shock: :shock: ). There aren't many husbands who could make that piece of furniture and most wives would be forced to go for Ikea rubbish while their husband loafed about in front of the telly... I think it looks great just as it is. Doing something to the drawer would make it look more mass produced and I think that's exactly what should be avoided. Great job!


----------



## GK1 (9 Jan 2019)

Thank you for the kind comments ! I like it as it is too so I've decided to leave it alone.


----------

